# Air Brushing Fur



## Rustic Fox Akio (Apr 5, 2010)

Would using an Air Brush to dye fur be a good idea?

I have a bunch of little color changes that I'd much rather air brush on rather than cut out little pieces and hope for the best. If it works, it works, but... just asking.

http://d.facdn.net/art/rusticfoxakio/1270350946.rusticfoxakio_loki.jpg

That is what the fursuit is going to look like.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 5, 2010)

If you know what you are doing I think it would work, look it up on youtube, there is a good one there.


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2010)

You can use an airbrush to color fur, but in order for the co.or to stick, you may want to look into Createx airbrush paints.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Apr 6, 2010)

I also know that the careful application of certain brands of spray-paint works well.
(Being Carful not to make the fur clump)
Also using the same dye that's used in tiedye may also work. (It really varies brand to brand though)
Cheers,
Kokoro


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

well I've had success dying white fur into a medium pink.

I did it with powder dye and acrylic paint.

and it doesnt clump!

basically I just let it soak in that for about 4 days then lightly rinsed it and brushed it.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> well I've had success dying white fur into a medium pink.
> 
> I did it with powder dye and acrylic paint.
> 
> ...



I dye white fur all sorts of different colors, too. I pour water into a cup and drop in some acrylic paint, and then I dip my brush in the water. It takes several days for the fur to dry, and it's not quite as fluffy as it was originally, but it's still fun to pet.

I haven't tested its durability when faced with rain or swimming, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 7, 2010)

Airbrushing is fun.
Trp and I recently got an Airbrush and compressor set from Harbor Freight for a decent price.

I love it.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

Tons and tons of people use an air brush on their fursuits.

Go ahead, just make sure you read or watch a lot of tutorials or "how to" stuff beforehand.. so youre not jumping into the water with both feet.


----------



## Keryu (Apr 10, 2010)

I used airbrushing on all of the colorful parts of my suit and it works great~

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3681119


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Airbrushing is fun.
> Trp and I recently got an Airbrush and compressor set from Harbor Freight for a decent price.
> 
> I love it.



I got a vintage airbrush and compressor for $40 here.
then I sold my cheapass old airbrush for $40

muahahahhahaha


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I got a vintage airbrush and compressor for $40 here.
> then I sold my cheapass old airbrush for $40
> 
> muahahahhahaha



Compressor, 2 air tubes,  2 Airbrushes, 5+ extra paint bottles, and tarp: 80 bucks. 

Plus 2 year warranty: 20 bucks.

:3

From what I can recall, it was on sale.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Compressor, 2 air tubes,  2 Airbrushes, 5+ extra paint bottles, and tarp: 80 bucks.
> 
> Plus 2 year warranty: 20 bucks.
> 
> ...



>:/

mine has interchangeable nibs...

nyaaaaa


----------

